# Pasito 2



## Timwis (17/8/20)

No photos to share but Smoant are about to release the Pasito 2 along with another pod kit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (17/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (17/8/20)

More Info:

Size: 117 x 38x 27mm
Power Output: 1-80W
Screen: 0.96" Colorful TFT
Battery: Build-in 2500mAh
Cartridge Capacity: 6ml
Conversion Rate : 95%
Charging: 5V/2A 
Charging port: Type-C
Output Mode : VW,DVW ,Bypass(best 0.3-3.0ohm)
TC Mode: NI,TI,SS316,TCR(best 0.05-2.0ohm)
Leather: Zinc alloy+Leather
Build-in 2500mAh large capacity battery
Get maximum 80W output for powerful vaping
0.96" colorful TFT screen to keep clear
Clearly see the juice level with the juice level window
Fast charging with the Type-C cable
Independent top air inflow system for dense flavor

Contents:


1 × Pastito II mod
1 × Certificated card
1 × User manual
1 × Warranty card
1 × Type-C cable
1 × K-3 Half-DTL 0.6ohm Mesh Coil
1 × Cartridge 6ml/(TPD)2ml(K-1 0.3ohm Mesh Coil pre-install)


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (18/8/20)

This is awesome! 

I love my Pasito, it's the best MTL device I've owned!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (18/8/20)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> This is awesome!
> 
> I love my Pasito, it's the best MTL device I've owned!


Also a 510 adaptor available so can also be used as a standard mod!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

